# Sieg C2 300 Lathe with mill add on?



## MadKad (May 17, 2008)

Hi, I am unsure if questions are ok here really, sorry if not.

I own a new Sieg C2 lathe and I know that for the C3 they do a mill attachment, I have never seen one for the C and am very sure they dont make one, but I was wondering if I could some how add one with adapting and moding?

Has any one done this? 

Would it be worth the work and do you think it would be cheaper than buying a good lathe?

Sorry for all the questions or daft ones, I dont have a big shop and think it would save space for me.


----------



## rake60 (May 17, 2008)

MadKad you don't EVER have to worry about a question being considered daft on HMEM!

I have no experience with that, but hopefully someone else here will.

Rick


----------



## Cedge (May 17, 2008)

Madkad
For every member who asks a "daft" question, there are probably 10 who wish they had the courage to ask the same question. Personally, I've not seen anyone on HMEM who considers an honest question anything close to "daft".

One of the unwritten rules here is that no one is ever told to "read the archives" or "use the search feature". Even the most rank newbie is shown respect here. 

Ignorance is simply "not knowing"... not a crime and easily cured by asking questions. It's being too stupid to ask the questions that will get one killed...(grin)

If you are considering adding a milling machine (combo style) to the lathe, save your money and buy the free standing version. The work space will be much larger and a lot more versatile. If you are simple wanting a "milling adapter" to use on the lathe, www.littlemachineshop.com offers one that will bolt to the saddle on the lathe and allow you to use the lathe chuck to do some light milling. It's not all that expensive, but it would still take money away from your milling machine funds...(grin)

Steve


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard M/K!

I made a milling attachment for my Taiwanese 8x16 lathe by bolting a cast iron right angle plate to the carriage and mounting the lathe's compound slide to it in the vertical position. I mounted a 2" screwless vise on the compound, chucked up milling cutters in the lathe chuck and milled away very nicely. One has to keep the gibs adjusted up snugly and take light cuts but that's all I had for over 3 years.

I finally got an X3 mill in late '07 and it's great but I made many useful tools and widgets using just my lathe and the homemade milling adapter. Necessity's a mother, eh? Here's a pic:


----------



## MadKad (May 19, 2008)

Hi

thanks for all the replies, I was thinking of a virtical for my lathe for milling, but then think it wouldnt be much good for me, I make jewellery you see and mainly body jewellery and was thinking I might be able to engrave and stuff.

But I have thought long and hard and think the best things for me is to slowly make my self a small CNC engraving/milling machine, I have a dremel and a trend router allready and am thinking of doing an idea where I can use one of them or both depending on what job needs to be done.

I just hope I can find the cheapest stuff for it all so I can keep the cost very low, if any one knows anything about them and could give some ideas, that would be a great help, I am thinking of welding the main frame together as I have a number of things here from making my bike frame 

again thanks all ;D


----------



## Speedy (May 19, 2008)

hi MadKad

this is a funny little cnc, made from printer parts and piping. not sure how tolerable :big: it is. vid on the link also
http://cratel.wichita.edu/blogs/tommcguire/desktop-milling/
found it neat and kept the link.


----------



## MadKad (May 19, 2008)

dont think that would last me long lol :big:, I come accross this one

http://www.engadget.com/2006/06/29/how-to-build-your-own-cnc-machine-part-1/

they use printer parts as well ;D


----------



## bazmak (Dec 12, 2012)

HI HAVE JUST SEEN YOUR POST AND REGISTERED JUST TO REPLY TO YOUR POST I RECENTLY BOUGHT A SIEG 7X16 LATHE AND MORE THAN HAPPY
I HAVE JUST FINISHED A VERTICAL SLIDE MOD FOR SAME NO PROBLEMS EASY AS PIE DRILLED A 75X75X10 ANGLE TO BOLT TO CROSS SLIDE. BORE AND MAKE A T WASHER FOR THE VERTICAL FACE (REPEAT THE CROSS SLIDE FITTINGS) AND FIT COMPOUND SLIDE VERTICALLY YOU NOW HAVE A VERTICAL SLIDE WHICH ROTATES IN 2 AXIS.I WILL FIT A NOM 150X100X10 Plt TO COMPOUND SLIDE TO GIVE A LARGER WORKING AREA. HAVE JUST ORDERED
THE 63mm PRECISION VISE FOR BOLTING TO THE PLATE WILL POST ANY FURTHER DETAILS AND PHOTOS IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. REGARDS Barry



I own a new Sieg C2 lathe and I know that for the C3 they do a mill attachment, I have never seen one for the C and am very sure they dont make one, but I was wondering if I could some how add one with adapting and moding?

Has any one done this? 

Would it be worth the work and do you think it would be cheaper than buying a good lathe?

Sorry for all the questions or daft ones, I dont have a big shop and think it would save space for me.[/QUOTE]


----------

